# [AutoFS] Umount NFS share

## tuxdream

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise autofs pour monter mes partitions NFSv4 dont /home. Cependant, l'extinction du PC est longue voire impossible. Dans mes log, j'ai remarqué cela :

```
Automount umount_autofs_indirect : ask umount return busy /mnt/
```

Comment forcer le démontage des partitions ?

Pour information, voici un extrait de mes fichiers de configuration

/etc/auto.master :

```
/mnt/NFS        /etc/auto.misc  --timeout=5 --ghost
```

/etc/auto.misc :

```
home       -fstype=nfs4,rw,sec=krb5p,hard,intr,proto=tcp,port=2049,rsize=32768,wsize=32768        host.domaine.com:/home[/
```

code]

----------

